# Eastern Canada 2011 finals



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Still waiting for the results to be posted on the IASCA website.

Anyone have pics and results?


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

IDBL

Rookie 2
1. Brad Molden 139.2

Rookie 3
1. Jake Crawford 137.9

Stock 1
1. Luke Dent 142.7
2. Maragh Miller 139.6
3. Anthony Caporeusser 136.8

Stock 2
1. Jason Molenar 142.5
2. Gordon DeGreace 142.4
3. Kyle Ott 141.8
4. Chris Vanstone 140.0

Stock 3
1. Jason Sinclair 137.6

Stock Pro 1
1. Ultimate SPL/Chris 155.5
2. Team TFONE 155.3

Advanced 3 
1. Parker Lowes 143.0

Ultimate 2
1. John Wakely 141
2. Alp 131


BASS BOXING

Flyweight
1. Maragh Miller 132.4
2. Devon Westlake 125

Featherweight
1. Luke Dent 136.2
2. John Wakely 125.3
3. Alp 121.2

Lightweight
1. Matt Kraan 132.6
2. Cameron Sleep 128.2
3. Jason Sinclair 127.1

Middleweight 
1. Gordon DeGreace 134.9
2. Chris Vanstone 133.2
3. Jason Molenaar 131.7

Heavyweight
1. Steven Gooderham 134.6
2. Parker Lowes 132.1


IASCA SQI

Rookie
1. Erica Thirwell 175
2. Greg Brown 157
3. Brad Molden 142

Amateur
1. Blair Williams 245
2. Jim Hobson 190
3. Claude Boucher 181

Pro/Am
1. Louis Chouinard 254
2. Richard MacCormack 251
3. David Erwin 230

Pro
1. John Myers 324
2. John Wakely 213
3. Skyler Taylor 177

Ultimate
1. Larry Wollacott 368

Expert
1. Jason Gay 

IASCA SQC

Rookie
1. Erica Thirwell 214
2. Greg Brown 208
3. Brad Molden 198

Amateur
1. Blair Williams 231
2. Claude Boucher 204
3. Jim Hobson 202

Pro/Am
1. Louis Chouinard 249
2. David Erwin 226
3. Nathan Russell 203 Won in Tie Breaker
4. Richard MacCoramck 203

Pro
1. John Myers 244
2. Julian Ridi 231
3. Skylar Taylor 223

Ultimate
1. Larry Wollacott 222.5

Expert
1. Jason Gay 222.5 
2. Clarion/MBA Audio 182


Easter Canadian Triple Crown Winner BLAIR WILLIAMS


----------

